# One way check valves on carbs?



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok I just snorkeled my 05 brute, my buddy with an arctic cat told me I need to put one way check valves on the carbs. Do I looked an there are two nipple things off the bottom of each carb, do all for of them need check valves? Or none at all? An to make sure on vent lines, the come out the left hand side of carbs right?? An help is greatly aprciated!!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I didn't do any check valve are you talking about the drains on the bottom of the carbs? The vent lines should be attached to a kinda clear white canister take it off and put a tee in place and run the line up to the pod.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thats what I did put a t on it and a line up to the pod , never did trust a one-way valve


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Right. On the two nipples on the bowls, the ones closest to the allens/screws are the drains and the screws are the valves so they don't need anything. The others are the overflows and they are suppised to have lines run to a T then run down the left side of the engine to the bottom where a light flap-type check valve is installed on the end. That one can't be run to the pod. The Vent which Ts into the white can in front of the airbox needs a T and run to the pod.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Right. On the two nipples on the bowls, the ones closest to the allens/screws are the drains and the screws are the valves so they don't need anything.



You would think that they wouldn't need attention. But, part of that circuit is also the overflow for the bowl and is not blocked by the screw. I found in deep water situations water would enter the carb through the overflow port. I solved the issue by connecting the two drain ports with a piece of tube effectively blocking them off.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Stogi said:


> You would think that they wouldn't need attention. But, part of that circuit is also the overflow for the bowl and is not blocked by the screw. I found in deep water situations water would enter the carb through the overflow port. I solved the issue by connecting the two drain ports with a piece of tube effectively blocking them off.


Yeah but...some guys have found that with weak needled/seats, the bouncing while transporting makes pressure in the tank, pushing through the float valves and overfulls the bowls. With no where to go, it just builts up getting higher and higher until it dumps down the intakes and either runs by the rings into the oil or worse, hydrolocks the cylinder(s) with gas when they go to start it. I know even mine after running in the back of my truck down a long tough road I see some spots of gas have dripped out onto the bed so.. at least for me..I'm keeping them as is.  Does your oil ever smell like gas?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Yeah but...some guys have found that with weak needled/seats, the bouncing while transporting makes pressure in the tank, pushing through the float valves and overfulls the bowls. With no where to go, it just builts up getting higher and higher until it dumps down the intakes and either runs by the rings into the oil or worse, hydrolocks the cylinder(s) with gas when they go to start it. I know even mine after running in the back of my truck down a long tough road I see some spots of gas have dripped out onto the bed so.. at least for me..I'm keeping them as is.  Does your oil ever smell like gas?


Agreed NMK I have seen the same thing with mine you can't block them off they're there for a reason

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Yeah but...some guys have found that with weak needled/seats, the bouncing while transporting makes pressure in the tank, pushing through the float valves and overfulls the bowls. With no where to go, it just builts up getting higher and higher until it dumps down the intakes and either runs by the rings into the oil or worse, hydrolocks the cylinder(s) with gas when they go to start it. I know even mine after running in the back of my truck down a long tough road I see some spots of gas have dripped out onto the bed so.. at least for me..I'm keeping them as is.  Does your oil ever smell like gas?



Your right on that point , but, most off that issue is the vacume on the intake caused during transit. This is a big issue for snorked bikes and they should be capped during transit so this doesn't happen. I have had no gassy oil or water intrusion into my carbs. Easy fix on both issues


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Stogi said:


> Your right on that point ,but, I have snorks and cap off the intake so this doesn't happen. No gassy oil issues here. Most people that are rerouting hoses for waterproofing have snorks and should also cap there intakes during transit.


Yep. Agreed. And leave their gas caps just a little loose so pressure doesn't build just to be on the safe side.


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

ok from reading all this, i was on the right track with the vents that come into the white canister thing an run it to pod. an i may have mis read but there are two little nipples on the bottom of each carb, do i need to do anything with them? i went thru some water at mudcreek an it performed great but it was still on my mind. thanks yall!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Those are the carb drains not vents. I didn't do anything with mine and we stay in the creeks with water over the seat never had an issue.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No you got the vents right, don't bother those drains on the bottom. They are ok


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> Those are the carb drains not vents. I didn't do anything with mine and we stay in the creeks with water over the seat never had an issue.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


i just looped mine together


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

The Kid said:


> i just looped mine together


I've heard bad things about doing that. If the bowls fill up that gas has to go somewhere if it don't go out the overflows its going in the cylinders and thats not good. I just left mine alone.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

JLOWERY said:


> I've heard bad things about doing that. If the bowls fill up that gas has to go somewhere if it don't go out the overflows its going in the cylinders and thats not good. I just left mine alone.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


you're right but i have had water flow into mine before


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

The check valves are supposed to prevent water from sneaking into the bowl. When they work they're fine when they fail it's a headache because you have no idea how you're getting water into your fuel system. 

What we do is leave the drains as is then plug them with a golf tee when we go hit the water holes and creeks. 

If you do lots of off camber riding or wheelies you might wanna pull the tees from time to time to let out any trapped gasoline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

ok cool, thanks again yall!


----------

